# What size oven is needed to fit a turkey in?!



## gnubbit (18 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I know this might seem like an odd question!  I'd like to get a double built under oven and was wondering if I could fit a turkey in it.  I know it's only once a year but I'm a traditionalist and even if it's just a small one, I need my turkey!

This is the type of oven I mean.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shaking (18 Apr 2008)

I guess it depends on the size of the turkey! I think most ovens are conventional in size my mum has something like this one and a turkey fits in it!


----------



## gnubbit (18 Apr 2008)

shaking said:


> I guess it depends on the size of the turkey! I think most ovens are conventional in size my mum has something like this one and a turkey fits in it!



Thanks for the reply.  I know there are ovens that look like this that are fitted into a tall cupboard and are eye level and these are a bit bigger than the built under style I'm going for. Does your Mum have one of the built under ones?  I think I'll be happy with a small turkey BTW, mind you - we used to have a minimum of 16lb for 3 people!


----------



## tara83 (18 Apr 2008)

I had the same concern when deciding what type of oven to get until I realised on Christmas Day that my aunt was cooking the turkey for 10people in a double under oven.  I'm not sure of the size of the turkey but there was plenty left over and I know other years it was around 16 - 20lbs.  

She had a Hotpoint oven if that's any help. 

I have yet to cook anything that big in mine


----------



## mathepac (18 Apr 2008)

gnubbit said:


> ...and was wondering if I could fit a turkey in it.  I know it's only once a year but I'm a traditionalist and even if it's just a small one, I need my turkey!...


If you are a traditionalist, then you need an oven to fit a goose in; turkey is not traditional fare in Ireland.


----------



## gnubbit (20 Apr 2008)

Funny you should say that, I'd say a goose would fit in much easier.  We never had goose growing up so that wouldn't be traditional to me though!


----------



## seantheman (22 Apr 2008)

less room in the main oven of a double built under than in a single built under. only upside is seperate grill/top oven


----------



## MandaC (22 Apr 2008)

Hi Gnubbit,

I have that exact Neff Oven.  Just a word of warning....I got this built in under (a granite worktop) and I wanted a gas hob on top.  Because the oven came up under the granite, there was not enough room left for the depth of the gas hob, I had to give it back(Neff charged a restocking fee) and get a very very thin ceramic hob.  I would have much preferred the gas.  It took me ages to find one slim enough to fit on top. The guy fitting told me that people who usually put these  under a counter, they dont put their hob directly on top.   It was worse because my granite measured approx. 30cm whereby an ordinary formica worktop was 35mm, I think?

As regards fitting a turkey, you would get a fairly ok sized one in no problem, but you would have to cook the veg in the top oven.  

Have to say, I dont find the oven brilliant, I know some people swear by Neff,  but perhaps I have not mastered it fully yet.


----------



## Northie (22 Apr 2008)

Hi Gnubbit,

Unfortunately can't check out the link as its blocked from work but there aren;t many double under counter Neff ovens and I have one. Have cooked Christmas turkey in it every year since we put it in (thats 3 turkeys and counting) and all pretty big boys 

As MandaC mentioned you'll fit the turkey in but not much else, but then there's the top oven. Have to say I've had no problems (touch wood) with mine and it gets plenty of use. Definitely not as big as the free standing cooker my mum had, but then no horrible outside to be cleaned. 

Have to say not sure what problem Manda had as we installed a 5 ring gas hobb (NEFF as well) above our oven and no problem. As long as its the undercounter one you are installing.

A


----------



## Northie (22 Apr 2008)

Sorry Gnubbit, just noticed that the oven you linked to is the u1744 model which is advertised as the eye level unit, this would be slightly bigger then my under counter oven and hence the problem MandaC had with installing the hob.

A


----------



## Guest117 (22 Apr 2008)

Had a look at the PDF and you should have no prob if you order a smallish turkey say 16lbs. 

If you " Go Large " you will struggle for sure

Badge


----------



## mathepac (22 Apr 2008)

Northie said:


> Sorry Gnubbit, just noticed that the oven you linked to is the u1744 model which is advertised as the eye level unit, this would be slightly bigger then my under counter oven and hence the problem MandaC had with installing the hob.
> 
> A



I agree with Northie's comments above and this quote is from the Neff web-site, the emphases are mine " 				Installation 				Many of our ovens *can* *be built under the worktop*, but we  					would *recommend* where possible *installation in a tall housing to provide a  					convenient eye level position*."

Also from Neff web-site 

"In recent tests, our home economists cooked a 32lb turkey in a  					*58-litre Neff single oven* with room to spare."

So if you want an ostrich-sized bird for the Christmas, you may be limited to a built-under / eye-level single oven.


----------



## suzywong (22 Apr 2008)

Hi All,

We had the same worry. We ended up thinking laterally (literally!) and bought two single under counter ovens and put them side by side with the hob centred on top.  It's fantastic, cos you can put a huge hunk of anything in one oven, and other things (veg etc) in the other.  We also have two grills.  They look really nice too - everyone comments on them (they are Smeg mirror front ovens).  

Suzy.


----------



## gnubbit (22 Apr 2008)

Thanks a million for all the replies - exactly the sort of info I wanted before I buy and that PowerCity/DID weren't able to tell me!

I must have linked to the wrong oven cos the one I want is built under not eye level.  I feel reassured that I'll be able to cram a turkey in the bottom, Ireally don't need a big one although I do like my leftovers 

There was another thread on ovens and everyone seemed to rave about the Neff and I kind of got sucked in by the hype.  Am wondering about other brands now as the Neff is about €1500!


----------



## JoeB (22 Apr 2008)

The 'built under' ovens are usually 720mm tall... this barely fits under a counter which is 890mm tall with a 150mm kickboard. (Counter is 915mm to 930mm to the top side)

The 'built in' ovens are usually 880mm tall (I think)... so an extra 6 inches tall or so... 

Some hobs do extend under the worktop, especially if the worktop is 30mm granite, not 38mm or 40mm chipboard. Some hobs are 55mm deep.. (not sure if 15mm extends above the worktop, cutout is described as 55mm deep)

€1,500 is pricey enough.. considering you could get a different make for €300 to €500.


----------



## setanta1 (22 Apr 2008)

We have a 10 year old Belling under counter double oven. The main oven is a fan oven with a useable capacity of 50 litres. We've cooked turkeys in the 20-25 lb range with no difficulties. Christmas Day is probably the only day of the year that we really need a double oven, and the Belling hasn't let us down so far.


----------



## gnubbit (23 Apr 2008)

Thanks Joe, I was struggling to find measurements.  My other base units are 70cm high and have little adjustible feet.  I'm a bit worried about the hob now as the worktop is only 28mm thick.

Setanta1, thanks for that - I've been wondering about Belling as they're a fraction of the price of Neff.  I reckon I'll only use the big oven once a year and the little one will do the rest of the year.  I'm still looking at ovens and hobs and for a kitchen fitter (none I've spoken to so far inspired confidence).


----------



## tara83 (23 Apr 2008)

If you think you will be using the smaller oven most of the time make sure that both ovens are fan ovens.  With the cheaper brands such as Belling this is not the case.  The top oven is just a standard oven which I for one can't cook with as I'm used to the quicker and more even cooking of a fan oven.  This may be one of the reason the Neff is more expensive.


----------



## gnubbit (23 Apr 2008)

Good tip Tara.  I think we would be mainly using the top oven so this is something we'll look for.  It would be nice to find a decent oven for less than 1500 though!


----------



## MandaC (23 Apr 2008)

The real reason mine did not fit in was because of the Kickboard and the depth of the granite.  Mine was a new house, hence kitchen was prebuilt by the builders.  They did leave enough space for the over and hob, but did not think to check heights!  Some of the gas hobs are very deep and if your worktop is only 28mm.  My granite was about 30mm and it did not fit a gas hob.  However, if you are getting a proper kitchen fitter, he should be able to get around this.

I got my Neff Oven for €650 (last July) on account of knowing someone in the trade. That same person has a Belling oven herself having previously had Neff Stuff herself and would not rate it.

I've just checked your model, mine is not the exact same, it is U1722 (for built in under) and not eye level.  It was a pure pain having to search for a skinny ceramic hob.  I ended up having to get a Zanussi.  This has no buttons, but digitital kind of keys and worked out very expensive for what it is.!  Joe is right about some of the gas hobs being 55mm thick.  There is just one part that is that, but it just happens to be at a part where the cooker extends up too, if you know what I mean.


----------



## gnubbit (23 Apr 2008)

Thanks MandaC, I've already started looking at other hob options - from what you say my thin worktop could be a problem.  Like you, I wanted gas but may well have to go for ceramic.  Which model did you go for in the end?

Interesting that neither you nor your friend rate Neff that highly.  I think I'll go for a cheaper brand since I'm not exactly Nigella or Delia!

Hopefully I'll find an amazingly good kitchen fitter who won't charge the earth and will make everything fit in no problem


----------

